# green Greek Key sealer



## druggistnut (Mar 10, 2012)

I do not have my reference books with me and took the photos at a friends.
 Any information I am able to pick up here would be beneficial and appreciated.
 Bright apple green gallon- he called a greek key sealer, takes a threaded ring with glass insert. The patent date on the bottom is from 1866- didn't write the rest down.
 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Bill,

 Did the photo escape us?

 Does this sound in the ballpark?

 "2308  : PATENTED JULY 27 1886 ON BASE GREEK KEY DESIGN EMERALD GR HG NO CLOSURE ..$400" From.







 "1/2 gallon, glass lid metal bail closure â€“ aqua, pat 1895" From.






 "Saftey Valve Greek Key Fruit Jar" From.


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, that is the jar, but, as you will see, with an extreme difference in coloration.
 I think I must have been asleep when I posted, hence the lack of visual stimulation. <hah>
 Interesting closure on the photo you posted, not what I had visualized.
 I am wondering what significance the color will have on value?
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 10, 2012)

2


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! on the color and cool design...


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice.....very very nice....love that color.....

      David


----------



## georgeoj (Mar 10, 2012)

The value of a complete and mint HG in that color would be several hundred. RB says up to six hundred. The chip out of the lip puts a big hit on that. The lid and clamp are about half the value. George


----------



## Dugout (Mar 10, 2012)

That should make you happy!


----------



## deenodean (Mar 11, 2012)

LOVE THE COLOR


----------

